# Shimano 0-15 nM Torque wrench?



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

considering this wrench for things like my stem, seatpost bolts, pivot bolts-etc.;

Shimano Torque Wrench Tools Reviews

anyone know how well it works? better alternatives?

I'm not really looking to go and buy an Effetto Mariposa wrench, as much as I might like one, but I feel I need to start getting more wrenches around here.

Considering the Park tool TW1 and TW6 for their appropriate applications as well.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd buy this and call it good - Craftsman Torque Wrench - Tools - Wrenches - All Open Stock Wrenches

Your bike might be expensive, but it ain't no rocket, and the torque values you are looking at are IMO not super critical ... Besides, click stuff is easier to have go out of calibration, and a pain to have recalibrated.
A beam needs to be abused to suffer the same out of caliber condition, and it will be obvious by looking at the needle.

And this - Amazon.com: Park Tool SBS-1 Socket and Bit set 3/8 inch: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

That Shimano tool is a great value and a pretty solid tool. I think it's the best tool at that price point. I would choice it any day of the week over the Effetto Mariposa because the head ratchets like a normal torque wrench. Click style wrenches don't go out of calibration often enough to be of much worry.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> I'd buy this and call it good - Craftsman Torque Wrench - Tools - Wrenches - All Open Stock Wrenches
> 
> Your bike might be expensive, but it ain't no rocket, and the torque values you are looking at are IMO not super critical ... Besides, click stuff is easier to have go out of calibration, and a pain to have recalibrated.
> A beam needs to be abused to suffer the same out of caliber condition, and it will be obvious by looking at the needle.
> ...


Though that looks like a good wrench, I'm not sure if I need that for my collection. Maybe down the road. That wrench says it measures up to 75 foot pounds-way higher than a 0-15 nM wrench. All my components are top end-save for my headset-so using a ft lb wrench would be really off for things like my stem, calipers-any low value torque.

After a low value wrench, I'm looking to get a 10-60 nM wrench; maybe a Park TW5 or something similar. That'd be good for cassettes.

I'd be more likely to use a beam torque wrench with my cranks; things like that. They are super handy.



customfab said:


> That Shimano tool is a great value and a pretty solid tool. I think it's the best tool at that price point. I would choice it any day of the week over the Effetto Mariposa because the head ratchets like a normal torque wrench. Click style wrenches don't go out of calibration often enough to be of much worry.


I can get the Shimano wrench for $70, so I figured I'd jump on it.

I have a personal affinity for Effetto Mariposa-so I just threw that out there. The ones I worked with had been just recalibrated; so I felt really confident each time I used it. I think I'm going to go with this Shimano tool though, so thanks for your input.

Anyone else with input on other wrenches, building a collect, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

A lot of people, me included, have had great luck with the Harbor Freight 1/4" torque wrench which costs $20 or less.

1/4" Torque Wrench - 20-200 in. lbs.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

bad mechanic said:


> A lot of people, me included, have had great luck with the Harbor Freight 1/4" torque wrench which costs $20 or less.
> 
> 1/4" Torque Wrench - 20-200 in. lbs.


That would also work, and the conversions are easy enough to find, *ehigh* - Inch-Pounds to Newton Meters Conversion Calculator

However, I'd question how accurate, and for how long.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, I know there are plenty of conversion charts. 

But it's more appropriate to have a lower torque-value wrench for what I'm currently working on-pivot bolts at 8 & 6 nM, stem and top caps etc, etc. A 20-200 in lbs would work, but the 75 ft lb wrench is about 100 nM; way outside the range of what I'm looking to work on. It does look like a great wrench, one I'll probably get it in the future.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> A lot of people, me included, have had great luck with the Harbor Freight 1/4" torque wrench which costs $20 or less.
> 
> 1/4" Torque Wrench - 20-200 in. lbs.


No way in hell I'm trusting a set of $400 handlebars to a bargain basement Chinese torque wrench.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ehigh said:


> Oh, I know there are plenty of conversion charts.
> 
> But it's more appropriate to have a lower torque-value wrench for what I'm currently working on-pivot bolts at 8 & 6 nM, stem and top caps etc, etc. A 20-200 in lbs would work, but the 75 ft lb wrench is about 100 nM; way outside the range of what I'm looking to work on. It does look like a great wrench, one I'll probably get it in the future.


They come with calibration certificates, and they've been working great for me for many years and are still accurate. I know quite a few other guys who've been using them for a long time as well.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I've have the Park TW-5 with no complaints. Solid tool.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

customfab said:


> No way in hell I'm trusting a set of $400 handlebars to a bargain basement Chinese torque wrench.


I'd not buy a $400 set of handlebars, but I'd trust the torque tightness to how it feels, via hand manipulation, ONLY.

Call it a feeling


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I swear ... It's not a NASA experiment .... It's a damn bike !!!
Mission critical be damned.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

It's just a bike 

Spending thousand on tools to maintain it, doesn't change the fact that ... It's just a bike !!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

bikeabuser said:


> I'd not buy a $400 set of handlebars, but I'd trust the torque tightness to how it feels, via hand manipulation, ONLY.
> 
> Call it a feeling


That's the difference between a professional and an amateur.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

One of my favorite demonstrations: five pro mechanics all tried to tighten by feel on a 200 ft lb torque value. The closest was 10 ft lbs off. And then they all go, "so what do you think of 'feeling' it? Would you risk someone's life over it?' The bike isn't a rocket, but a rocket isn't me. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

ehigh said:


> One of my favorite demonstrations: five pro mechanics all tried to tighten by feel on a 200 ft lb torque value. The closest was 10 ft lbs off. And then they all go, "so what do you think of 'feeling' it? Would you risk someone's life over it?' The bike isn't a rocket, but a rocket isn't me.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


That's a pretty good way to sum it up.

The other thing is that a lot of bike parts can be cranked on with little worry. Personally I don't see a lot of mid range bikes in my shop and don't see anything cheap. With the kind of stuff I'm working with not pulling out the torque wrench just isn't an option, using a $20 version on a $12,000 bike isn't either.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

bikeabuser said:


> It's just a bike
> 
> Spending thousand on tools to maintain it, doesn't change the fact that ... It's just a bike !!


I have less than $250 invested in bike specific tools. Each was purchased on an as needed basis for repairs/maintenance. I have saved more than the cost of the tools in labor charges over the last couple of years by being able to do the work myself plus I'm not at the mercy of the LBS and having to wait on them to do the repair.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

customfab said:


> That's a pretty good way to sum it up.
> 
> The other thing is that *a lot of bike parts can be cranked on with little worry*. Personally I don't see a lot of mid range bikes in my shop and don't see anything cheap. With the kind of stuff I'm working with not pulling out the torque wrench just isn't an option, using a $20 version on a $12,000 bike isn't either.


And in a PAID work environment, this is the proper thing to do ... But it doesn't change the basic idea that you presented, and I bolded.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

FujNoob said:


> I have less than $250 invested in bike specific tools. Each was purchased on an as needed basis for repairs/maintenance. I have saved more than the cost of the tools in labor charges over the last couple of years by being able to do the work myself plus I'm not at the mercy of the LBS and having to wait on them to do the repair.


I know I don't have that much wrapped up in bike specific tools ... Then again, I don't consider a torque wrench bike specific, even though I have both high and low torque versions.

See the comment of *customfab* ... It more or less agrees with what I've said about bicycle fasteners.


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

$400 vs $20 Torque wrench doesn't really mean jack unless you are trying to push some products or build brand value. Because things get bumped around & dropped from the factory and shipping, you may not have a very accurate wrench when you get it at the store/mailbox. If you don't take the tool to a calibration facility to get it check and adjusted with frequency, any monetary value of torque wrench is going be inaccurate (Usually, U$75-U$80 to check & more $ to adjust).

From an economical/home wrenching situation, its a better deal to get the $20 (more direct from china with less middle man) and have it calibrated from a local facility. Hopes this helps.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I took delivery of my Shimano Pro 1/4" torque wrench last week and used it for the first time yesterday. It's a nice tool. I like the feel of the adjuster and it gives a solid click when the desired torque is reached. I think it's a great value but I didn't pay anywhere close to retail. I have to say that I probably enjoy buying nice tools more than nice bike parts. I tend to look at tools as something that will last a lifetime, bike parts, not so much....


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Inuitbiker said:


> If you don't take the tool to a calibration facility to get it check and adjusted with frequency, any monetary value of torque wrench is going be inaccurate (Usually, U$75-U$80 to check & more $ to adjust).


With a little ingenuity they're pretty easy to check yourself.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Inuitbiker said:


> $400 vs $20 Torque wrench doesn't really mean jack unless you are trying to push some products or build brand value. Because things get bumped around & dropped from the factory and shipping, you may not have a very accurate wrench when you get it at the store/mailbox. If you don't take the tool to a calibration facility to get it check and adjusted with frequency, any monetary value of torque wrench is going be inaccurate (Usually, U$75-U$80 to check & more $ to adjust).
> 
> From an economical/home wrenching situation, its a better deal to get the $20 (more direct from china with less middle man) and have it calibrated from a local facility. Hopes this helps.


I strongly disagree. I just had to critique an essay and I'm not down to do it again, but that's an oversimplification of a much more complex matter.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Buy whatever your pocket allows you too .. I have a good amount of money into my bike and tools... I buy what I like


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

I have that Shimano Pro torque wrench. It works great.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the little Park swing wrench and it's great. However, it only goes to 50 inch pounds. I prefer that over a click style for all the little bolts on the bike. No reset on the damn clicker. I have a large Craftsman clicker for autos.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

FujNoob said:


> I've have the Park TW-5 with no complaints. Solid tool.


 bargain basement Chinese torque wrench, Made in China...


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought the Venzo click-type. Used it today a little...the click isn't very loud and the feel is subtle, so I went past my torquea couple times (I think) and had to back off and redo to make sure my mind wasn't paling tricks. I've wrenched a few things in my time, but I have a carbon frame, I like tools and I'm an engineer, so the the right tool for the job ...


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

bikeabuser said:


> I'd buy this and call it good - Craftsman Torque Wrench - Tools - Wrenches - All Open Stock Wrenches


Agreed. I have several clickers that I use regularly with little expectation that they've maintained cal.

When I'm torquing cam caps on an aluminum head, I'm using a simple beam! Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

customfab said:


> That's the difference between a professional and an amateur.


Not to mention the millions of dollars of liability the pro is shouldering.


----------

